# Vienna gets a trim



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Ahahahahaha at the Bieber!

She looks good... Can you just clip Tate for me all the time? Thanksssss!

And man, I know you always call Vienna a big girl, but having no spoos myself I didn't know! She is a bbw, lol.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

They both look fabulous!


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

In that second pic she looks like a really LARGE female! Or is the other girl small?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

vagina neck hahahahahahaha!!!!!

her cut looks fabulous! 

you look a lot like a teen age boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a glorious groom! They both look fabulous! Vienna never looks that big or heavy in the head in other photos. Is it just the angle of the photo?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She looks fabulous so does Lacey, love these girls.:adore:

And I have always loved Kris's grooms. I can't explain but her cuts are so clean!! Gloria from Tintlet has the same type of style and I often look at their poodles when I do my dogs heads lol!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow! Who would have thought the Beibs could groom poodles?  I seriously laughed out loud at that pic. 

They both look great! Those two are just are sooo beautiful, and Vienna's groom looks excellent. Even with her vagina neck.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL! I nearly did a spit take with my tea when I read about the vagina neck. 

You have two beautiful poodles. Thanks for sharing these pictures with us.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

she looks fabulous! 


Wow she's HUGE! and LOL at the neck comment


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Charity, Cherie - No, really, Vienna is a BIG poodle! She's 26 inches and whenever someone meets her in person the first thing they notice is how big she is.

Faerie - Ya sure, I think I still look pretty feminine, HEHEHEHE3

Olie - I've always felt the same way! When we went hiking in the snow Lacey's coat held this beautiful fluff, like it repelled everything, and mine were shaggy and wet!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Here's another angle of the girls, Vienna has less of a vagina neck here


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow both girls look stunning. I'm moving to Utah :becky: I need some serious scissoring lessons.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> Wow both girls look stunning. I'm moving to Utah :becky: I need some serious scissoring lessons.


Ditto! Or at least for a road trip!!

Oh Yea... they both look fantastic!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

She looks awesome!! Totally worth the road trip. 

Here's a funny for YOU - I looked at the first picture and wondered why your "son" looked weird in the photo. :lol: I am so out of touch!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

We have fun with what we do! And rofl Agility! I'm not a fan, I put that up because me and Kris were making fun when we were grooming.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

CelticKitti said:


> Ditto! Or at least for a road trip!!
> !


Geart Idea we could car pool and save on gas god knows it keeps going up,up.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She looks Awesome!!!!! Great job BOTH of you!!! Its funny to see the size difference! They are both such lovely and beautiful girls though!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

They both look FAB*U*LOUS!!! And the Beibs? Well, he definitely pales in comparison. Great job grooming! Both of you guys' spoos _always_ look so stunning.:adore::adore::adore: Seriously. I'm most impressed.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Vienna looks fantastic!!! Wow, what a great groom Biebs!

Lacey looks so TINY! hahaha. Such gorgeous girlies!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I have an absolute blast working with Kat and Vienna! Some of the most fun grooms ever 
I wish you could all come to Utah and we could have a giant poodle grooming followed by the most awesome poodle play date ever!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Olie said:


> She looks fabulous so does Lacey, love these girls.:adore:
> 
> And I have always loved Kris's grooms. I can't explain but her cuts are so clean!! Gloria from Tintlet has the same type of style and I often look at their poodles when I do my dogs heads lol!


Thank You very much! So funny you said this. I've only been doing HCC's less than a year. I started by following a picture of a big parti in an HCC, pretty sure its Gloria's dog and Gloria's grooming. I absolutely love how beautiful he looks. I refer back to the picture whenever I need a refresher.
When Kat and I put Vienna in the HCC pattern, that was the first time I'd done an HCC on a dog with no pattern. I was a little worried.


----------

